# Tube amp for home



## Re_e_ve_s (May 8, 2019)

Hey guys.... I've asked this on other forums... but still undecided.
I'm looking for a tube amp. Only ever had SS...
Deciding between Marshal DSL20H, Jet City JCA22H and the Blackstar HT5 Mkii.
Play Sabbath BLS Godsmack Monster Truck Breaking Benjamin etc. Not huge on the clean play. Play mostly at home which obviously the HT will cater best. But the DSL has the 10w mode.
Anybody have any experience with these playing at home?

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Its not the wattage, its number of speakers and how well the master volume works.

What have you tried?


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Not familiar with the amps you mentioned but you cant go wrong with a Traynor YBA-1 or a Garnet 200 or Session Master.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

By 'tube amp for home', do you mean an amp that will sound good at low volumes? That is not a tube amp's forte. Modelers are much better in that respect.

If you mean an amp that can both be played at home and gigged, then sure. But a 5 watt tube amp being worked a bit is still pretty loud (unless yo do something to attenuate the output power). I think the Mesa TA15 is just about perfect for this. Switchable from 5 watts to 25 watts. Five different voicings, two channels - very giggable but still pretty good at (loud) home volumes. Definitely not an apartment or 'practice while the baby's sleeping' amp, though.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

There are many higher wattage amps that are usable at home if you get dirt from pedals. Don't limit your search to just the ones you listed.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

I did a bit of a comparison between a DSL 20HR and my BS HT 20 Studio a while ago. Maybe you can glean some info from there. I rented it from L&M for about a week. This was using a BS HTV212 w/ 2 Celestion V30's. 

https://guitarscanada.com/index.php...vs-blackstar-ht20-studio.215889/#post-2197961




> So here is my experience with this Marshall guys n gals. Remember it's coming from a guy who played an early 80's JCM 800 50W 2204 (I think) over 20 years ago. Also, much of my testing was done at room level so take that into account as well.
> 
> Output (10/20w): No discernible difference in the tone going from 20W to 10W. Doesn't sound like it's been attenuated in the slightest, but 10W is a bit thinner sounding. I'll assume due to Volume difference. WIN
> 
> ...


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Why do people always seem to not consider cranking the preamp gain to be an option? I used to use my 100 watt 4x10 amp at home occasionally. I just turned up the preamp knob and turned down the master volume knob. It didn't sound amazing but it was usable. Why are the only two choices cranked amp or clean with dirt pedals. Especially if you are playing heavy guitar. Isn't preamp gain what you want?


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

You're not going to be able to crank up anything larger than a 1 watt amp at home if that is the sound you are going for. As someone who prefers cranked amp sound through a 12" speaker, my only options at home are 20watt+ tube amp with attenuator/load box type deal or a modeling amp.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Depends on the Amp. I crank my pre amp or the master on the 15W Blues Junior for a good, useable variation of tones. But I prefer a nice grit with the Master and that lies between 4 - 8 on both amps. At that point you can only turn the Pre up so much before you start blowing down sound barriers. In my typical situation playing at home that leads to the Pre being maybe on 2 - 3 max. Need the pre on 8 - 10 for the heavier drive of the preamp. Every amp is different though.

So I guess I totally agree with @Guncho here. Look for a low watter if your going tube only at home. If you're planning on gigging or have a band, everything changes. I was still gigging when I got the 15 and 20 Watters.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

Yes, I know it's not a tube amp I'm suggesting. I used to look with distain at SS amps. My main home amp, covering a multitude of styles, is the Fender Mustang V2, 3 series. Sounds great from a whisper to a roar with a 12" and 100 SS modelling watts.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

If it's for home, I would get the smallest wattage tube amp you can get or use attenuator as Guncho suggested. If not, wear earplugs and wait until the neighbours are away.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Fender Super Champ X2. 

It has tubes in it; 15 watts. Channel 1 is clean and channel 2 has 16 amp voicings.

It can be played quietly at home with the presets and sound like it's cranked. Also, with 15 watts it is pretty loud when needed.


----------



## _Azrael (Nov 27, 2017)

Don’t buy an amp based on a spec (like wattage). 

Buy one based on how it sounds.

Go to the store and find one that you like the sound of at the volume you’re going to be using it at. Whether it’s 5w or 500w is inconsequential so long as you dig how it sounds at the volume you’ll be using it at.

To answer your question, I don’t think you can go wrong with any of those amps.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Guncho said:


> You're not going to be able to crank up anything larger than a 1 watt amp at home if that is the sound you are going for. As someone who prefers cranked amp sound through a 12" speaker, my only options at home are 20watt+ tube amp with attenuator/load box type deal or a modeling amp.


Agree that 1W might be too loud - - I lived in a condo for years & got numerous complaints from security. 

I tried many lower wattage amps & the best one was a Vox AC4TV head once the crap stock tubes were swapped out for some decent NOS glass. It pushed numerous amps out the door, including a couple of the 1W Marshalls that are highly regarded.

It has 1/4W, 1W & 4W modes (I usually run it on 1W for dirt & 4W for cleans) & plug it into a 112 or 212 cab. This set up was much less boxy than the 1x8 or 1x10 combos.

Another thing to consider when taming volume is to use an inefficient speaker. For example Greenback rated at 97db will be much quieter than a V30 which is rated at 100db.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Roryfan said:


> Agree that 1W might be too loud - - I lived in a condo for years & got numerous complaints from security.
> 
> I tried many lower wattage amps & the best one was a Vox AC4TV head once the crap stock tubes were swapped out for some decent NOS glass. It pushed numerous amps out the door, including a couple of the 1W Marshalls that are highly regarded.
> 
> ...


I like the AC4 as well. 

I use a Twin Reverb or a Super Reverb at home. Usually the Twin lately. Volume doesn't matter if the neighbors are scared of you.


----------



## JonnyD (Sep 20, 2016)

Another vote for the vox ac4tv, switch that down to the 1/4watt setting and you get some nice dirt at a decent condo volume. I bought one used for $275 for this reason. Just to leave at me brothers condo when we jam. It’s a killer little amp.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

I haven't tried a DSL20, but I did pick up a used DSL15 from L&M awhile ago as a home practice amp. It was $399 on one of their clearance sales.

I did a couple of mods to tame the over the top high gain channel, and I think it's great. Sounds good even at very low volume IMO.


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

I have a Traynor Dark Horse, IMO it's perfect for what you're looking for. 

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

zurn said:


> I have a Traynor Dark Horse, IMO it's perfect for what you're looking for.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


https://www.guitarscanada.com/index...rkhorse-lunchbox-amp-versatile-395-00.237884/

The YBA-1A reissues also have a built in attenuator, although they tend to sell for a few hundred $ more than the DH. Either way, one of these Traynors could easily be the only amp you need as it’s plenty loud to hang with a drummer yet able to be knocked down to a reasonable level for home use.


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

Re_e_ve_s said:


> Hey guys.... I've asked this on other forums... but still undecided.
> I'm looking for a tube amp. Only ever had SS...
> Deciding between Marshal DSL20H, Jet City JCA22H and the Blackstar HT5 Mkii.
> Play Sabbath BLS Godsmack Monster Truck Breaking Benjamin etc. Not huge on the clean play. Play mostly at home which obviously the HT will cater best. But the DSL has the 10w mode.
> ...


I was in your boots last year and found myself see-sawing an awful lot. Between trips to local shops, Youtube videos and combing various forums I just couldn't make up my mind on what I wanted. My advice...buy one...take it home and play the shit out of it and if it isn't your cup of tea then return it (if it's L&M you can do that no problemo) or sell it and move on to the next one.

I've never played any of the amps you mentioned so I can't offer any advice on those, sorry.

During my search the Vox AC4TV was high up on my list, even after trying it out several times at L&M. I liked the dirt you could get from it at relatively low volumes but didn't like that I couldn't get it to stay clean for very long. I still like to play clean sometimes so I decided to go another route...VHT Special 6 Ultra...looks like there's one available in the GTA: Kijiji Canada

I know you don't care for cleans but this thing ain't a one trick pony. You have two channels (Clean and Ultra) with a "high" and "low" power switch and then a "watts" knob that essentially acts as an attenuator further to the high/low switch. On the clean channel you can crank the volume knob and set the watts knob to noon and you'll have some nice crunch...crank the watts knob all the way and it'll be clean as a bell until you pull the push/pull volume knob for a boost...loud and crunchy! That's just on the clean channel...if it's gain you want then plug into the Ultra channel and you'll have gain for days! The foot switch can be used to engage the boost but not switch channels.


----------



## Re_e_ve_s (May 8, 2019)

Budda said:


> Its not the wattage, its number of speakers and how well the master volume works.
> 
> What have you tried?


I havent tried any as of yet.
I will be running through a 212 HB with V30's.


----------



## Re_e_ve_s (May 8, 2019)

colchar said:


> There are many higher wattage amps that are usable at home if you get dirt from pedals. Don't limit your search to just the ones you listed.


I was hoping to play through the amp alone with maybe a TS.
What did you have in mind?


----------



## Re_e_ve_s (May 8, 2019)

Guncho said:


> Why do people always seem to not consider cranking the preamp gain to be an option? I used to use my 100 watt 4x10 amp at home occasionally. I just turned up the preamp knob and turned down the master volume knob. It didn't sound amazing but it was usable. Why are the only two choices cranked amp or clean with dirt pedals. Especially if you are playing heavy guitar. Isn't preamp gain what you want?


IDK... I've never used a tube amp.
I am completely green


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Re_e_ve_s said:


> I was hoping to play through the amp alone with maybe a TS.
> What did you have in mind?



Well I have a Fender Twin and a couple of Tube Screamer type pedals (ie. Bad Monkey). But there are a lot of options if you look at higher wattage amps.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Re_e_ve_s said:


> I havent tried any as of yet.
> I will be running through a 212 HB with V30's.


First thing's first - grab your guitar and hit the music stores.


----------



## troyhead (May 23, 2014)

Guncho said:


> You're not going to be able to crank up anything larger than a 1 watt amp at home if that is the sound you are going for.





Roryfan said:


> Agree that 1W might be too loud





Roryfan said:


> I tried many lower wattage amps & the best one was a Vox AC4TV head once the crap stock tubes were swapped out for some decent NOS glass. It pushed numerous amps out the door, including a couple of the 1W Marshalls that are highly regarded.


I owned a couple of the 1W Marshalls, and I can attest that they can get pretty stinking loud. But if you plug them into a nice cabinet, they can sound really nice! Anyway, I tried the JTM and JMP models, and the volume knob was more of a gain knob. The only real volume control was the 1W / 0.1W switch on the back that went from too quiet to too loud.  Maybe some of the other models with a master volume would be useful, but I didn't find them as suitable for my use (which is a shame, because they sounded great with my speaker cab).

My current method is nice dirt pedals into basically any Fender blackface/silverface style amp. Sure it sounds better louder, but even at a quiet volume it still sounds good no matter the wattage. I have a 5W Champ and a 40W Bassman, but I play through the Bassman at home because it sounds the bigger of the two when they are at similar volumes. The Champ is for carrying out of the house because it is light and can be made to sound big with a mic and a PA.


----------



## Re_e_ve_s (May 8, 2019)

johnnyshaka said:


> I was in your boots last year and found myself see-sawing an awful lot. Between trips to local shops, Youtube videos and combing various forums I just couldn't make up my mind on what I wanted. My advice...buy one...take it home and play the shit out of it and if it isn't your cup of tea then return it (if it's L&M you can do that no problemo) or sell it and move on to the next one.
> 
> I've never played any of the amps you mentioned so I can't offer any advice on those, sorry.
> 
> ...


Thank you!!
I am looking for a head not a combo however. 
But thank you it does sound like something I would like tho


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

+1 on what @said about the 0.1W vs. 1W settings.


----------



## Re_e_ve_s (May 8, 2019)

colchar said:


> Well I have a Fender Twin and a couple of Tube Screamer type pedals (ie. Bad Monkey). But there are a lot of options if you look at higher wattage amps.


I have nothing against higher watt tube amps at all.. but I want to be able to play itin my basement


----------



## Re_e_ve_s (May 8, 2019)

Roryfan said:


> +1 on what @said about the 0.1W vs. 1W settings.


That's why I was interested in the BS HT5 Mii


----------



## _Azrael (Nov 27, 2017)

Re_e_ve_s said:


> I have nothing against higher watt tube amps at all.. but I want to be able to play itin my basement


I play a 300w SVT downstairs at night. I turn the volume and bass down.


----------



## troyhead (May 23, 2014)

Re_e_ve_s said:


> I have nothing against higher watt tube amps at all.. but I want to be able to play itin my basement


I'm not sure that there is anything that can get great natural sounding overdrive from tubes at a low volume. As mentioned, even 1W is too loud to crank. So you will likely compromise with something that has a decent master volume (could be any wattage amp), or with pedals (again, any wattage works), or with an attenuator. Low wattage isn't really the solution to the problem. A low wattage amp might still do the trick, but it won't necessarily be better than a higher wattage amp.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

troyhead said:


> I'm not sure that there is anything that can get great natural sounding overdrive from tubes at a low volume. As mentioned, even 1W is too loud to crank. So you will likely compromise with something that has a decent master volume (could be any wattage amp), or with pedals (again, any wattage works), or with an attenuator. Low wattage isn't really the solution to the problem. A low wattage amp might still do the trick, but it won't necessarily be better than a higher wattage amp.


A 5150 can. 

OP needs to go try some amps. Also needs to remember a tube amp may not be what he needs at the moment.


----------



## troyhead (May 23, 2014)

Budda said:


> A 5150 can.


I guess what I meant to say is that no *CRANKED* amp is going to get a great natural sounding overdrive from tubes at a low volume. Therefore, there is no point worrying about finding a "low-wattage" amp to get a cranked overdriven sound at low volumes (it's still loud). Instead, look for something that has a good master volume _*regardless of wattage*_ that can do the job (and perhaps the 5150 fits that description). My point is that how well the master volume works is going to be more important than the amp wattage for a good low-volume tone. Or use pedals, or an attenuator, or perhaps something that is not a tube amp.


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

Re_e_ve_s said:


> Thank you!!
> I am looking for a head not a combo however.
> But thank you it does sound like something I would like tho


You're in luck...it comes in a head as well!

AV-SP1-6HU — VHT AMPLIFIERS

BUT...it doesn't look like they have any dealers in Canada so you'd have to hunt for a used one OR consider ordering from a US dealer.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

troyhead said:


> I guess what I meant to say is that no *CRANKED* amp is going to get a great natural sounding overdrive from tubes at a low volume. Therefore, there is no point worrying about finding a "low-wattage" amp to get a cranked overdriven sound at low volumes (it's still loud). Instead, look for something that has a good master volume _*regardless of wattage*_ that can do the job (and perhaps the 5150 fits that description). My point is that how well the master volume works is going to be more important than the amp wattage for a good low-volume tone. Or use pedals, or an attenuator, or perhaps something that is not a tube amp.


This might be more than the OP is willing to spend, but the power scaling on my Suhr Badger 30 is outstanding, much better than pedals which tend to sound choked & fizzy when you’re forced to keep the level down.

Also, IME any amps with pentode/triode half power switches (i.e. Mesa Lone Star Special, Orange Tiny Terror & OR15H, Marshall 2525H, etc.) are nearly as loud in half power mode. The tone is more compressed but the overall level is quite similar.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

troyhead said:


> I'm not sure that there is anything that can get great natural sounding overdrive from tubes at a low volume. As mentioned, even 1W is too loud to crank. So you will likely compromise with something that has a decent master volume (could be any wattage amp), or with pedals (again, any wattage works), or with an attenuator. Low wattage isn't really the solution to the problem. A low wattage amp might still do the trick, but it won't necessarily be better than a higher wattage amp.


There is one amp I know that was designed for this. Not cheap (about $1k CAN), and I've never tried one so I can't say what it's like. Fryette Valvulator. 










Not giggable, unless you get a PowerStation (or some other power amp), too. A PowerStation makes everything, even a 100 watt Marshall, a good home amp. You can get power tube distortion at TV levels.




Roryfan said:


> This might be more than the OP is willing to spend, but the power scaling on my Suhr Badger 30 is outstanding, much better than pedals which tend to sound choked & fizzy when you’re forced to keep the level down.
> 
> Also, IME any amps with pentode/triode half power switches (i.e. *Mesa Lone Star Special*, Orange Tiny Terror & OR15H, Marshall 2525H, etc.) are nearly as loud in half power mode. The tone is more compressed but the overall level is quite similar.


Not to be nitpicketty, but the LSS doesn't use that technology. It allows switching from 4 X EL84 (30 - 35 watts), to 2 tubes (15 watts) to 1 tube, single-ended (5 watts). 

But you're point is correct about 'half power switches'. People expect big drops in volume, but the difference in volume is usually negligible.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Re_e_ve_s said:


> I have nothing against higher watt tube amps at all.. but I want to be able to play itin my basement



I play my Twin in my basement. I can do so with a year old puppy sleeping ten feet from me and it doesn't wake him as it can be played at TV volumes.

As long as the amp has either a good master volume or a usable volume knob (ie. it doesn't go from silent to WTF??? with the slightest turn) then it can be played at home regardless of wattage.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

i have a blackstar HT5 i use often for home volume upstairs (shared wall duplex)

has a decent master and the tones on the blackstar are pretty decent and its quite versatile for a hybrid amp.

i have my main amp (Fender 68 CDR) on the main level. it was awful trying to get neighbor friendly volumes out of it since i had to basically run it on 0.1 volume. @Swervin55 turned me onto the swart night light and it's been a dream to use now.

i should add the night lights are very well priced too. cheaper than a small tube amp and more versatile imho.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

if the Vox AC4 is still on the table, I saw a used one at L&M south in Edmonton yesterday for 250.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

vadsy said:


> if the Vox AC4 is still on the table, I saw a used one at L&M south in Edmonton yesterday for 250.


sounds like it's off the table......and on the showroom floor.

*badum tsss*


----------



## Re_e_ve_s (May 8, 2019)

Budda said:


> A 5150 can.
> 
> OP needs to go try some amps. Also needs to remember a tube amp may not be what he needs at the moment.


I'm not one for playing at stores. I'm just looking for reviews of peoples opinions... reviews... then buy and return if not what I'm looking for.
All I've ever had basically is a couple Line 6 spider 3 30w and a IV 30w as well as a Marshal MG30. None of which I like.


----------



## Re_e_ve_s (May 8, 2019)

High/Deaf said:


> There is one amp I know that was designed for this. Not cheap (about $1k CAN), and I've never tried one so I can't say what it's like. Fryette Valvulator.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm glad you said that because I was expecting a good difference, not a significantly huge difference but... I was mostly interested in the Blackstar HT5 MKii because it has the 3 choices.
Like I said before I am extremely new to tubes... so if I use a amp with a good master volume I can crank up the channel volume to get the right tone and turn down the master to use at home or whatever?
Also my price range is only about $400


----------



## troyhead (May 23, 2014)

blam said:


> @Swervin55 turned me onto the swart night light and it's been a dream to use now.
> 
> i should add the night lights are very well priced too. cheaper than a small tube amp and more versatile imho


Tell me more about the night light. What makes it better than other attenuators?


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

i find it doesn't affect the tone significantly. the biggest downside to it is the stepped fixed attenuation vs a knob and limited to 20/22 watts. im also a lot less picky when im playing at home these days. there is a slight cut in highs i feel but you can make up for it with the amp's treble if needed. its passive which is also nice.

keep in mind, these were made for swart amps. they may not sound great on other amps, but it seems good on my fender.

mind you, i have only tried a couple others and was not super impressed. (Dr. Z & another that slips my mind)

I've also tried voltage regulation on my marshall class5 way back when (I think my phaez had it as well), which i did like, but high attenuation on the voltage regulator was a bit farty for a lack of better terms.


----------



## Re_e_ve_s (May 8, 2019)

Anybody use the volume pedals?
Do they ruin the tone?


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Volume pedals do the same thing as turning down the volume knob on your guitar


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Guncho said:


> Volume pedals do the same thing as turning down the volume knob on your guitar


Unless it's in the effects loop.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Yes then it would lower the signal going to your power tubes.


----------



## Re_e_ve_s (May 8, 2019)

So they dont act like a master volume then


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Re_e_ve_s said:


> So they dont act like a master volume then


Not unless its in the loop. Most modern amps have master volume.


----------



## Re_e_ve_s (May 8, 2019)

Based on the amps I want.
Marshall DSL20
BS HT5 MKii
Jet City 22H
Neither have a master volume. Looking around 500 what good high gain amp is available with a master?
I dont really want to use pedals.


----------



## Re_e_ve_s (May 8, 2019)

Budda said:


> A 5150 can.
> 
> OP needs to go try some amps. Also needs to remember a tube amp may not be what he needs at the moment.


I'm just trying to narrow down to 3ish. I'm not one for going to shops and playing. I suck to bad
I have a couple line 6 30's and an MG20.
I want a tube because I've never had one... never actually played one tbh


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2019)

Re_e_ve_s said:


> I want a tube because I've never had one... never actually played one tbh


Rent a few different ones from month to month?


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Trying guitars and amps is not a talent show. When I'm shopping for a guitar or amp, I literally play the same basic three chords on each guitar and amp so I can compare how it all sounds on each. Probably super boring for anyone else who has to hear it but I'm not there to impress anyone.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Re_e_ve_s said:


> I'm just trying to narrow down to 3ish. I'm not one for going to shops and playing. I suck to bad
> I have a couple line 6 30's and an MG20.
> I want a tube because I've never had one... never actually played one tbh


Go play some amps. It's why storefronts exist.

No one walks up and says "hey you suck" because everyone is just there for gear.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Re_e_ve_s said:


> Based on the amps I want.
> Marshall DSL20
> BS HT5 MKii
> Jet City 22H
> ...


Without doing any research at all, I'm willing to bet all three of those amps have master volumes, at least on the distortion channel. You should just try and play two or three of them and see which one sounds the best to you. We all have different ears and we all are after different things. You'd probably hate my amps and the way I have them set, but I'm OK with that.  Vive le difference!


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2019)

The reason I suggested renting is because the amps will sound different in your home compared to the store.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

As a patron of a music store I would MUCH rather listen to a beginner or mediocre guitar player playing a few chords and noodling a little than listen to some “good” guitar player having a “hey look at me” wankfest playing scales as fast as he can. 

I’ve frequently had the urge to say something to those types. I’ve NEVER had the urge to say something to just a regular guy on a mission to find an amp or a guitar without making a spectacle of himself.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

I know peavey is not a big name on this site!

I have a 100 watt 2x12 tube amp that has a knob on the back that gives a driven amp sound at low volume ?

I have had peavey amps from about 1980 on as well as others such as Marshall and fender.

My favourite amp was a peavey triumph 60 through an old school Marshall cabinet that I blew up the head back in the 80s. Tech said it wasn't worth fixing, wish I had kept it and fixed it!


----------



## sillyak (Oct 22, 2016)

Re_e_ve_s said:


> Based on the amps I want.
> Marshall DSL20
> BS HT5 MKii
> Jet City 22H
> ...


I'm not familiar with the Jet city, but both of those other amp DO have master volume. "Gain" knob is pre amp volume, as you turn it up your pre amp is pushed, as it is a pre amp it doesnt really get much louder, just distorts more. The "volume" knob (often one for each channel) is also known as a master volume, it controls the power amp, so you can control volume with it. Turn it low with gain high and you get distorted tones at reasonable volume.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Guncho said:


> Trying guitars and amps is not a talent show. When I'm shopping for a guitar or amp, I literally play the same basic three chords on each guitar and amp so I can compare how it all sounds on each. Probably super boring for anyone else who has to hear it but I'm not there to impress anyone.


I wish there were more people with your approach at music stores. Most of the people trying to show off just can't quite cut it.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Guncho said:


> Trying guitars and amps is not a talent show. When I'm shopping for a guitar or amp, I literally play the same basic three chords on each guitar and amp so I can compare how it all sounds on each. Probably super boring for anyone else who has to hear it but I'm not there to impress anyone.



Open chords, barre chords, and a couple of scales for me. And yes, the same ones on every guitar and amp, and in the same sequence (unless I have a brain fart and forget the sequence).


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

colchar said:


> Open chords, barre chords, and a couple of scales for me. And yes, the same ones on every guitar and amp, and in the same sequence (unless I have a brain fart and forget the sequence).


LOL Same with me. I play a few repetitive chords, testing the pickups and controls, then noodle a bit up the neck to check the frets. A good visual inspection for fit and finish, looking for 'hanger dings', etc. 

I'm just trying to hear myself and not trying to impress anyone. Hell, I know better than that - if they ain't drinkin', I ain't impressin'. That's why I play bars! Those patrons are easy compared to stuck up muso's and staff.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

High/Deaf said:


> LOL Same with me. I play a few repetitive chords, testing the pickups and controls, then noodle a bit up the neck to check the frets. A good visual inspection for fit and finish, looking for 'hanger dings', etc.
> 
> I'm just trying to hear myself and not trying to impress anyone. Hell, I know better than that - if they ain't drinkin', I ain't impressin'. That's why I play bars! Those patrons are easy compared to stuck up muso's and staff.



My playing wouldn't impress anyone no matter how drunk they were, so why try to do so in a music store?!?!


----------



## Re_e_ve_s (May 8, 2019)

Thanks guys!! I bought a used PRS Tremonti from L&M a couple weeks ago. Plays great. Rather a different colour but whatever...
Now just need to grab the amp. I dont find L&M to have the best prices or selection on used amp heads tho. I've never seen anything that interests me. Hamilton location


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

When compared to who?


----------



## Re_e_ve_s (May 8, 2019)

Budda said:


> When compared to who?


Not comparing to anyone in particular... just havent been there at the right time I guess


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Re_e_ve_s said:


> Not comparing to anyone in particular... just havent been there at the right time I guess


On Tuesday mornings used gear at L&M is free or 12% off,., I forgot which


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Re_e_ve_s said:


> Not comparing to anyone in particular... just havent been there at the right time I guess


The only time I really find l&m used gear to be priced high is when it was clearly a rental that didnt make them much money. Thats the only time I see gear at next to new prices, other than that its usually fairly in line with market value (a little bit higher than private since it is in a store).


----------



## notjoeaverage (Oct 6, 2008)

My first tube amp was a Vox Lil' Night train 2W and a 2x12 cab with G12H30s from the 70s. I now also have a Laney Cub15R 15/0.75W, a VHT Special 6 Ultra 6W variable, an Egnater 15W and a Peavey Classic Micro Head 20W 20/5/1W. I have acquired 2 more 2x12s Greenbacks and Vintage 30s and a 1x12 Celestion Gold Panama Cab with a built in "attenuation/volume knob".

From your posts I would take a good look at a VHT Special 6 Ultra and a Panama cab with attenuation you'll need to find them used for your budget. The cab is what you really want, if used with a variable watt or multi setting wattage amp head you have all the options you need. The suggestion of 97db or less speaker is also helpful if your not able to find a Panama cab.

Another amp head to look for is the Peavey 6505 20w Head it's a high gain 2o/5/1W.

These two amp heads are actually suited to the style of music you're playing.


----------

